# Can't Maintain Log In



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Some would say this isn't a problem, but often posting a reply or new topic kicks out my log in. Often can't post. Same thing on both computers and they are seperate.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hmmm... does this happen in private forums, public forums or both?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It happened to me at home this weekend Chris. Going from one menu to another would log you out. Now that I am back to Fargo on my work computer everything is ok. The only difference was the operating system (and no firefox), which was Win 98.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Same thing here. Happened over the weekend but right now it doesn't seem to be doing it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Both. Seems to be working now though. ????? (g/o moles)


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Happened to me too.....not picking on anyone but happened after I looked at some pictures that were posted in one of the threads. Some that you had to click on to view.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I had a gliche pop up this weekend that I think could've affected this. It sounds like everyone is back to normal however.

Look for the new upgrades soon.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Losing NDO kind of scares the $*%# out of ya. Like running out of Marlboros in a blizzard.


----------

